# WinXP : Standard VGA installieren



## Dumm wie Brot (30. Dezember 2002)

Hi, wie kann ich bei WinXP einen ganz normalen Standard VGA Treiber installieren um die vorhandenen Resttreiber zu löschen ?
Wenn ich bei "Alle Geräte anzeigen" die GraKa auswähle, stehen da zwar  1000 Hersteller, z.b. nVidia usw, aber ich find den normalen Standard VGA Anschluss nicht.

MfG


----------



## Kaprolactam (1. Januar 2003)

a) Durch die Installation von Standard-Treibern wird kein Treiber deinstalliert

b) Dafür hat Windows XP nen eigenen Button im Gerätemanager der da heißt "Treiber Deinstallieren"

/Kapro


----------



## Paule (3. Januar 2003)

hmmm,löscht das auch den gesamten Nviadia treiber mit seinen ganzen zusatzsachen und so ? das würde mich mal genauer interessieren, da ich nach ner detonator deinstallation mein schönes betriebssystem mal wieder neuinstallieren durfte 
wär nett, wenn du mir da mal ne Antwort gibst Kapro 
thx


----------

